# Merge not working correctly in Power Query



## filchedneedle (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm new to using Power Query, but can already see the awesome potential that it has. I'm attempting to merge 3 queries together and am experiencing a problem

Table 1 will merge with Table 2 with no issues using Product Number.
Table 3 will join with the merged tables above...but only some of the data will merge, despite all of the Product IDs appearing in Table 3 as well.

I have checked the number formatting, all 3 tables are formatted the same. I have performed the merge via VLOOKUPs just to test, and all of the data I would expect to see is there, it just isn't when I try the merge.

e.g. 

Products 001091 and 001945 appear as numbers in all 3 tables
Merging using Power Query on Table 1 and Table 2 returned a match
Merging using Power Query on Table 1/2 and Table 3 causes only 001945 to merge successfully
Using vlookups from Table 1/2 to Table 3 causes both 001091 and 001945 to merge successfully

I'm unable to use VLOOKUPs to return all the data I need as there is some 25000 products and 90 columns in Table 3 that I need to return.

As I said, i'm new to Power Query so hopefully i've just missed something simple, but any help given would be appreciated..


----------



## RoryA (Dec 16, 2016)

Is the data type for that column the same in all three queries?


----------



## filchedneedle (Dec 16, 2016)

RoryA said:


> Is the data type for that column the same in all three queries?



It is, yes, all formatted in Power Query as number


----------



## RoryA (Dec 16, 2016)

Any chance you can put a workbook somewhere (e.g. Dropbox or OneDrive) with the three tables and the ID fields intact? (you can remove any other confidential data)


----------



## anomie (Jan 30, 2018)

Did this ever get resolved? I think I'm having the same issue.


----------

